# Hello fellow haunters



## Chambers_of_Horror (Feb 7, 2011)

My name is Ed. I own The Chambers of Horror in Middletown, OH. I grew up in Middletown, where I started doing haunted houses in 1973 on my mom and dad's front porch. After several years of trial and error I started the Chambers of Horror in 1979 in a friend's garage.

This year will be the 30th year running for the Chambers of Horror. Over the years the Chambers has grown to become one of the scariest haunts around (according to our visitors). 

I am a Mechanical Design Engineer by trade and I love designing new props and special effects. (moving walls, falling ceilings, etc.) On the other hand, I am not very good at the electrical end of things. This is where I appreciate everyones help.

Thanks,

Ed Short
The Chambers of Horror
www.thechambers.org


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure your advice as a pro-haunter will be greatly appreciated by our members.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. So do you have any pictures you could share with us.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello Ed and Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you really know how to scare.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;








Hi Ed - Welcome to Haunt Forum where you will probably find lots of help with your Halloween electrical problems. Maybe you have electrical issues because there is a Short in your name


----------

